# Pensacola and navarre



## Pierrunner

Has that first cobia or king showed up yet at either pier.


----------



## Splittine

3 Cobia yesterday in Navarre


----------



## vince6o1

^ now that's what I like to hear and see. Have the bait showed up in yet?


----------



## Timnavarre

Was any caught


----------



## BigRed38

Heard Navarre saw more than that.....


----------



## Pierrunner

Hell yea


----------



## Splittine

2 more today so far. 11 seen, 1 broke off and 2 hit the deck.


----------



## startzc

Already come and gone, better luck next year.


----------



## Quackjn

Splittine said:


> 2 more today so far. 11 seen, 1 broke off and 2 hit the deck.


What's sad is I can't tell if you are joking or not >.<


----------



## vince6o1

Damnit. I need to quit my job between March and may


----------



## Splittine

Another one over the rail. Solid fish. I'll post pics tonight.


----------



## John B.

Yeah my buddies out on the bar. Now they've seen 7 or 8 fish I think the biggest one is about 60 pounds


----------



## MrFish

They're here! Get out there!


----------



## JD7.62

They will be thick Tuesday and Wednesday, I'm going to take the kayak out!


----------



## Just Lingin It

Splittine said:


> 2 more today so far. 11 seen, 1 broke off and 2 hit the deck.


I don't believe it til I see pictures:whistling:


----------



## fsr angler

Until I see pictures I don't believe it


----------



## John B.




----------



## Splittine

Thanks John.


----------



## fsr angler

It's time to fish boys!


----------



## NKlamerus

Let the battle begin.

I love having a boat


----------



## vince6o1

Time to break out the kayaks


----------



## KingCrab

I really cant believe its went on this long.


----------



## KingCrab

Dern u JB !:thumbdown:


----------



## Gator McKlusky

Dang global warming and chem trails. They are running 30 days early now....


----------



## ironman172

late fall catching = early spring .....go get'um and please post pictures


----------



## REEL STAMAS

You guys have succeeded in getting this post shared on fb & everyone is losing their minds... Congrats... LOL


----------



## MrFish

I saw a group of 4 heading east from the Perdido Pass bridge.


----------



## bowdiddly

Like they say, if it is on the internet or the fishing forum, it has to be true.

Sorry guys, but the pier manager advised me today that not a single cobia has been caught yet on Navarre Pier in 2016.


----------



## MrFish

bowdiddly said:


> Like they say, if it is on the internet or the fishing forum, it has to be true.
> 
> Sorry guys, but the pier manager advised me today that not a single cobia has been caught yet on Navarre Pier in 2016.


----------



## Pier#r

KingCrab said:


> I really cant believe its went on this long.


:whistling:
When people read what they WANT to believe they will Kenny ;-) lol


----------



## Splittine

bowdiddly said:


> Like they say, if it is on the internet or the fishing forum, it has to be true.
> 
> Sorry guys, but the pier manager advised me today that not a single cobia has been caught yet on Navarre Pier in 2016.


They are liars.


----------



## KingCrab

We don't let the pier Employees see anything we catch so it cant be reported. Its that way on every pier. We don't want the "World" knowing what's been caught. Party on Wayne


----------



## 1down5up

*TheReelTruth*

Splittine and BigRed38 both were misinformed or just plain lie??


----------



## MrFish

1down5up said:


> Splittine and BigRed38 both were misinformed or just plain lie??


It happened. Get out there.


----------



## bowdiddly

KingCrab said:


> We don't let the pier Employees see anything we catch so it cant be reported. Its that way on every pier. We don't want the "World" knowing what's been caught. Party on Wayne


That is true most of the time for smaller fish, but one of the pictures was taken at the pier office and most of the bigger fish that are caught out there are not hidden.
Why would they lie about what is being caught ?

A good report brings in more business for them.


----------



## John B.

Y'all need to get out there!


----------



## Splittine

20lb just hit the deck. First fish seen today. Swimming with 2 smaller fish.


----------



## John B.

Ughhhhh why do I have to be at work today! I hate getting pictures when I'm sitting at the office!


----------



## Sunshine17

Brought my folding ladder out across from Portofino today, set up on the fist sand bar. Saw 2 fish out of range. A 80lb popped right next to me. Slung my jig at him and it was on. I currently have him on free spool while Im typing this. Though I should give yall the update before landing the fish.


----------



## Splittine

Sunshine17 said:


> Brought my folding ladder out across from Portofino today, set up on the fist sand bar. Saw 2 fish out of range. A 80lb popped right next to me. Slung my jig at him and it was on. I currently have him on free spool while Im typing this. Though I should give yall the update before landing the fish.


There's no need to make up stories.


----------



## FreeDiver

Sons of bitches........


----------



## John B.

FreeDiver said:


> Sons of bitches........


You need to get out there.


----------



## DLo

Last year it was all over by this time, one or two seen on a good day after the first week, which was insane, if you're looking to kill one, you should be looking East right now.


----------



## bowdiddly

Splittine said:


> There's no need to make up stories.


Why not..you do not seem to have a problem with it.


----------



## Splittine

bowdiddly said:


> Why not..you do not seem to have a problem with it.


Ok boss. Pics don't lie.


----------



## MrFish

bowdiddly said:


> Why not..you do not seem to have a problem with it.


Meet me on the pier at 10 and we'll see who's making stories up.


----------



## REEL STAMAS

It's all fun & games 'til somebody pulls a gun... you guys have fun...


----------



## Redfish

Ohhh Hell Must Be That Time Of year Again!!!:whistling:


----------



## Fish_On

Lmao


----------



## MrFish

REEL STAMAS said:


> It's all fun & games 'til somebody pulls a gun... you guys have fun...


Why would someone pull a gun over a turd eater? My smart-ass needs to move farther south, if y'all wanna shoot people over a report. :001_huh:


----------



## John B.

I love this forum.


----------



## Splittine

Now it's a party.


----------



## bowdiddly

Splittine said:


> Ok boss. Pics don't lie.


Those are old pictures. I guess you fellas enjoy starting these stories. I have been out to the Navarre pier several days lately, including this morning, and no cobia have been caught yet this year.


----------



## Bluefish Blues

I have a friend that goes to Navarre pier daily. He said there hasn't been any Cobia landed this year.


----------



## Bluefish Blues

bowdiddly said:


> Like they say, if it is on the internet or the fishing forum, it has to be true.
> 
> Sorry guys, but the pier manager advised me today that not a single cobia has been caught yet on Navarre Pier in 2016.


Yep, that is what I was told too.


----------



## Splittine

bowdiddly said:


> Those are old pictures. I guess you fellas enjoy starting these stories. I have been out to the Navarre pier several days lately, including this morning, and no cobia have been caught yet this year.


I've been out here everyday for the last week. Come say hi. I'm wearing white Costas and a saltlife shirt and hat.


----------



## MrFish

Did you ask if any lemonfish or Ling have been caught? Maybe you should have been specific.


----------



## Breeze

Splittine said:


> I've been out here everyday for the last week. Come say hi. I'm wearing white Costas and a saltlife shirt and hat.


Dude, thats the same outfit you were wearing last time you were at my shop, which was a while back. You still got that stuff?? I guess Costas are good glasses if you have had them that long. Its not still that brown salt life shirt you were wearing is it?


----------



## John B.

Fishermen lie? Surely you jest...


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

What about Bonita or sharks, has anyone been seeing them off the pier this week?


----------



## Don White

Heard one was lost on Navarre today.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pilar

This thread is insane.


----------



## KingCrab

Don White said:


> Heard one was lost on Navarre today.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe !!!!! Heard PC as well.


----------



## KingCrab

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> What about Bonita or sharks, has anyone been seeing them off the pier this week?


Its river water out there. Brown way out. Mississippi river over the banks. Will be a dirty cobia season for Shure. May be good for the cobies. :thumbsup: Some may make it through the poacher gauntlet. lots of fresh water in it , It seems.


----------



## KingCrab

bowdiddly said:


> That is true most of the time for smaller fish, but one of the pictures was taken at the pier office and most of the bigger fish that are caught out there are not hidden.
> Why would they lie about what is being caught ?
> 
> A good report brings in more business for them.


They the Pier employees don't lie . We just don't divulge a lot of info early in the season. Would u? Yeah if a big fish is caught,, Sure . Take all the pics u want. Plaster them over the web. Half of the fishes demise is inter netting them. Needs to be a slot size put on them & Game fish status. 5 yrs of that & U could catch all u wanted of them. Like Red fish have become. In the Gulf Their numbers are at severe low levels. Lion Fish would not be a problem if their numbers were as they was in the 70's , 80's & 90's. Used to see schools of 30 to 100 per school like jacks & tarpons. Not no more.


----------



## Don White

KingCrab said:


> They the Pier employees don't lie . We just don't divulge a lot of info early in the season. Would u? Yeah if a big fish is caught,, Sure . Take all the pics u want. Plaster them over the web. Half of the fishes demise is inter netting them. Needs to be a slot size put on them & Game fish status. 5 yrs of that & U could catch all u wanted of them. Like Red fish have become. In the Gulf Their numbers are at severe low levels. Lion Fish would not be a problem if their numbers were as they was in the 70's , 80's & 90's. Used to see schools of 30 to 100 per school like jacks & tarpons. Not no more.



AMEN!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1down5up

*More annoying garbage this post...*

Splittine, now John B (with old pics even??) and possibly Mr Fish.... Why not rename yourself to Pier and Bridge Report Liars #1,#2 and #3??


----------



## Splittine

1down5up said:


> Splittine, now John B (with old pics even??) and possibly Mr Fish.... Why not rename yourself to Pier and Bridge Report Liars #1,#2 and #3??


Jesus don't like ugly. Name calling Isn't nice.


----------



## MrFish

1down5up said:


> Splittine, now John B (with old pics even??) and possibly Mr Fish.... Why not rename yourself to Pier and Bridge Report Liars #1,#2 and #3??


Meet at the pier at 10 and we'll have a fish off. I'm easy to find. I have a Van Staal on a 9 ft custom rod.


----------



## Yakavelli

What's with all the sand in vaginas around here? I thought all this teasing was pretty damn funny...and yes...the pics had me cleaning my kayak off for a minute! But thanks sandy vagina guys! Nothin makes my day like someone who's way too serious getting their panties all in a bunch over a joke...


----------



## FreeDiver

John B. said:


> You need to get out there.



I'm in west Texas... I think I can wait a few more weeks. POMPA YEAAH


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PierGoogan

I don't know what to believe anymore. lol


----------



## Splittine

Yakavelli said:


> What's with all the sand in vaginas around here? I thought all this teasing was pretty damn funny...and yes...the pics had me cleaning my kayak off for a minute! But thanks sandy vagina guys! Nothin makes my day like someone who's way too serious getting their panties all in a bunch over a joke...


Same people that need a safe place.


----------



## John B.

No BS, I know for a fact one was hooked and lost on Pensacola pier Monday.

Another was hooked and lost on panama yesterday.


----------



## H2OMARK

I hooked one at the Selm City marina yesterday but the damn thing got off.


----------



## Blake R.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John B.

Like I said...


----------



## KingCrab

John B. said:


> Like I said...


Liar


----------



## MrFish49

People are saying it was a shark


----------



## TheFlounderPounder

A 47lb cobia was landed on the Cedar point pier yesterday in Dauphin Island.


----------



## John B.

....


----------



## MrFish

Photoshop....


----------



## softbutchharley

*No Cobia yet at Navarre - 3/14*

None caught yet at Navarre pier as of 12:00 noon 3/14 .
Stare at the water long enough and you're bound to see a lot of stuff !!! LOL 
Pompano and bull reds and drum and cats tho at Navarre. 
More will be revealed...............


----------



## Pier#r

COBE-MANIA!
The other "March Madness" ;-)


----------



## fsu alex

Caught this cobia this morning! I know, it's magnificent! However, it's head was oddly shaped...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunshine17

there has been word they are morphing to protect their population. They are turning into the ever so abundant remora so people do not target them and keep them. I hope you did the right thing and throw this one in the cooler.


----------



## 1down5up

Way to go.....team Rip-a-Lip envy!


----------



## Splittine

Ernie snockered one on PCB pier this morning. Pics all over FB


----------



## Splittine

...


----------



## Sunshine17

Way to go Ernie... that's awesome.


----------



## BigRed38

*hears static*..... THEY'RE HEREEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Capt. Mako

Yessir. Good one Ernie.


----------



## Brandon_SPC

The first one on Pensacola Pier hit the deck.


----------

